# Tfm recipes



## isiemoe (27/8/17)

Hi guys I hope I'm placing this in the correct sub forum .I just wanted to find out if someone can please help me out with some recipes using tfm concentrates .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (27/8/17)

You would need to concoct your own, I think. No mixers that I know of work exclusively with one brand of flavourings, they use whatever works best from whatever brand.

There are some intuitive combinations you could try: 
Strawberry, apple + watermelon = Strap-on
Coconut, strawberry + watermelon = Tiger's Blood
Single fruit + cookie/cheesecake/custard/cream
and so on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (27/8/17)

isiemoe said:


> Hi guys I hope I'm placing this in the correct sub forum .I just wanted to find out if someone can please help me out with some recipes using tfm concentrates .


Howzit, you can work from this Thread. The TFM flafours are local flavour and very similar if not exactly the same as other local concentrates.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/locals-only-recipes.t34083/#post-497133

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## isiemoe (27/8/17)

RichJB said:


> You would need to concoct your own, I think. No mixers that I know of work exclusively with one brand of flavourings, they use whatever works best from whatever brand.
> 
> There are some intuitive combinations you could try:
> Strawberry, apple + watermelon = Strap-on
> ...


Thank you i will definitely try this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## isiemoe (27/8/17)

Quakes said:


> Howzit, you can work from this Thread. The TFM flafours are local flavour and very similar if not exactly the same as other local concentrates.
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/locals-only-recipes.t34083/#post-497133


Thank you i will have a look at it now

Reactions: Like 1


----------

